# Which personality suggests the best pwp's in your opinion?



## Fairytale (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello, I was wondering which personality do you think that suggests the best pwp's?



Spoiler
















































I like Uchi and Lazy the most, and Jock and Smug the least.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 21, 2015)

Uchi and Normal, they are my faves! although i do like the little water pump...


----------



## sleepel (Feb 21, 2015)

Cranky and Uchi


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 21, 2015)

Uchi and Normal  although I do like the tower and the statue fountain that the snooties suggest


----------



## Azza (Feb 21, 2015)

The snooty and lazy


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 21, 2015)

Uchi here too, followed up by snooty and smug.


----------



## Marisska (Feb 21, 2015)

Lazies and smugs!
Lazies: tire toy, balloon arch, jungle gym.
Smugs:totem pole, Stonehenge, sphinx, pyramid, moai statue.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 21, 2015)

When it comes to PWP suggestions, that's when the snooty villagers are good, but normals are bad. I'm not a fan of the European PWPs the Normals suggest, but the majority of the PWPs in my town were suggested by a snooty villager. I like the modern stuff.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 21, 2015)

Uchi, Lazy, Peppy then Normal! The rest are ehh, but Jocks are 100% the worst...


----------



## Leela (Feb 21, 2015)

I like the uchi suggestions the most, but I love some of the things the normals suggest too. I'm not to keen on the smug suggestions though; I could live without them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

Uchi = Best
Smug = Worst


----------



## peachesandicecream (Feb 21, 2015)

Uchi hands down


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 21, 2015)

Normal Uchi peppy snooty and cranky. A lot lol.

I have unlocked all the Normal, smug and normal pwps as well as the any villager type can suggest ones!


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 21, 2015)

I like the Uchi and Cranky suggestions ^_^  The Uchi projects are just so pretty, and I love the zen projects the Crankies suggest as well.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 21, 2015)

I like the pwp suggestions of Uchi villagers. So far I haven't had many of those suggested yet!


----------



## -strawberry (Feb 21, 2015)

i love the suggestions made by peppy villagers tbh. i love all the illuminated stuff aha. i also like normal, uchi, and snooty suggestions. crankies suggest all the nice zen stuff too, so that's good. not a huge fan of lazy. and smug and jock are absolute dead last.


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah my least favorite are the Jock projects...absolutely no desire to build a Jumbo-tron in my town, LOL >_<


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

Definitely uchi!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm uchi!


----------



## roseflower (Feb 21, 2015)

I think the uchi and peppy personality! Because of the wisteria trellis, picnic blanket and the fairy tale PWPs.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 21, 2015)

I like peppy the best because of the illuminated projects. The metal benches and streetlights are cool too.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 21, 2015)

It really depends on the pwp, but Uchi has the most PWPs that I actually like. (Excluding the Scarecrow)

I hate the Smug PWPs, because most of them are worldwide stuff and it just doesn't fit in any towns I create. (Excluding the Cube Sculpture, which is the only one I like)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

It's a tie between snooty and peppy, but I voted for peppy. I love anything modern and illuminated. Least favorite is cranky.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 21, 2015)

I love the uchi PWPs but I think the normal ones are pretty swell too. Cute little flowery things.

I thought the peppy ones were going to be cute - when Agent S suggested an illuminated tree to me I was stoked, but I thought she meant like, a bio-luminescent glowing type of thing, not some sad looking pseudo-christmas setup.


----------



## Holla (Feb 21, 2015)

I say Cranky, but my Town is Zen themed and Crankies suggest the Zen themed items.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 21, 2015)

I like everything expect for smugs and jocks. Though there are a few pwps from the other personalities that I am not really fond to.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 21, 2015)

I like uchi and peppy pwps the most.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 21, 2015)

I think it depends more on the theme you are going for your town. For example Jock villagers can request the video screen and the solar panels. Which fit the modern theme of my town. Snooties also request modern themed PWPs, so there's also that.


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 21, 2015)

I'd say that Uchi villagers suggest the most PWP's that I'm actually interested in (particularly the windmill, picnic basket and log bench).


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 21, 2015)

I really like uchi and crankies; I also actually really like some of the smug PWPs just because they're really interesting


----------



## Shax (Feb 21, 2015)

I think uchi and normal villagers suggest the best PWPs. I also like some of the suggestions the snooty villagers make, and I really don't care for any of the jock and smug PWP suggestions.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

I love the suggestions made by cranky villagers and uchi's would be a very close second.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

Uchi! ^.^


----------

